# need help with wiring up an electric fan



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

To those who had done it how or where did you place the temp sensor to turn on the electric fan? I have the relays and wiring but cannot find a probe to go in the radiator or if it would be easier to go with a temp sensor in the block. None of my local parts stores have just the probe. What can I use or where can I get the probe or what temp sensor can I use?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Mark 7 Radiators


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Includes more then what you need, but....
Amazon.com: Mr. Gasket 1992 Thermostatic Temperature Sensor Kit: Automotive


----------



## polaknuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Same here... maybe you guys didnt get it. I believe he is in the same boat as me. We have the wiring, relays and such, but, not sure where to install temp sender for the auto on off for fans. I have aftermarket guages, can I tie in the sending unit to the water temp guage? some how??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the one I linked to has a spike type probe that you stick into the radiator fins towards the top of the radiator. Others I've seen with a button style sensor you clamp the sensor to the top radiator hose. It just depends on what you have to work with.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I used the probe close to the one that Rukee linked. I picked up a control unit from my local auto parts place. Less than $30


----------



## polaknuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, any pics?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Linky

And I replaced the 30amp with a larger one.


----------

